# The Monster



## demogawd (Mar 25, 2009)

I shot the monster in a shop I go to all the time. I though it was a great bow. The only thing that I didn't like is the last couple of inches of draw. I do believe this is where the title "Monster" came from. You really have to put forth more effort to get the break the cams over.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i loved it. held really nice, draw was great until the last 2 inches but it still wasnt that bad, after shot it was quiet, no shock/vib i could feel or hear and was so fast.

i give it a thumbs up. mathews suprised me.


----------



## mikem0987 (Dec 16, 2008)

shot the monster two weeks ago and loved it had alot of sleeples nights trying to stop myself from buying one then it happend it followed me home now just need to keep feeding it arrows :mg:


----------

